# He disappeared for 2 days



## l3arista (Oct 8, 2009)

My husband works in the Airline industry, so he travels a lot. We talk almost everyday when he is gone, but after 15 years we do not put a lot of pressure on staying in contact daily. I was keeping an eye on his schedule and noticed he had a couple days off. I waited all day on the first day for him to call for me to pick him up. I tried calling him no answer. I even text and said "are you coming home?" no answer. 
Day 2 rolled around, I heard nothing from him until late that night. I think the only reason he called was I sent him an email that said "hey you have a family here, you are really hurting my feelings". He said he didn't feel like talking to anyone and he has just been trying to pick up overtime. I pointed out to him there are a lot of people here, 4 kids, wife and his parents, that love him. What if something happend to one of us and we couldn't get a hold of him?
Today I'm suppose to pick him up, but he keeps putting off the flights.
I'm scared....what is going on here? Also I don't know how to react, feel like I'm picking up a stranger.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd definitely be wanting some answers. 

Pick him up alone if you can, so you can have privacy in the car on the way home. If it's a short drive, then stop off for a meal to give you more time. You know what's best, but my way would be to be icy and really quiet. My husband's guilt (if he had any) would cause him to be nervous and he'd automatically try to fill the silence with nervous talk. Sometimes he digs his own grave that way. You know your husband best though, and hopefully you can get some info out on him.

Blaze


----------

